# Delco Voyager Battery question



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Two years... short, but not impossible.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've seen Deka batteries explode on numerous occasions. 
They weren't in boats, but in automobiles. 
It was 4 separate occasions to be exact.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a West Marine/Dekka AGM on my HB as the starting/house battery...its the smallest one they have. HB used them a lot when they first started. They seem to be reliable and have a good warranty. If you have a few more dollars to spend though I prefer the Odyssey AGM's. Got one as a troller battery and love it.


----------

